# 01 740i - Basic front suspension question



## fmosta (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi, first post here. I just got a hand me down 2001 7-series. I have two different estimates for similar work (due to moving unexpectedly between states in the interim before getting anything done). 

One service provider quoted me:

Front control arm/ thrust arm bushings and alignment, $425.

another quoted:

Radius arm (x2) $382 for parts (waiting to have labor broken out). 

My question is, of the control, radius, and thrust arms--are these all the same part, or am I looking at two different jobs here. 

Thanks for helping a newb.


----------



## Oboyco (Aug 20, 2008)

I think control arms, traction struts, and thrust arms are all the same. You can buy the whole arm, bushing included for around $120 each, figure a couple of hours maybe, and an alignement minimum and that first quote is very good.
Just make sure they are replacing the whole arm, and not just the bushings.
http://forums.bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1388950


----------

